# Terminating RCA Connectors



## Edrick (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got some Belden cable that I ran through my walls for the TV which has two conductors plus the ground drip wire. Would I just connect the Red / Black to the RCA connector (solder it), where would the ground go? NYS373-6 Neutrik Phono (RCA) Connectors

Also I've got some Leviton RCA Punchdown Jacks will they work with Belden 22 Gauge wire? There's four punch downs on the back? Orange and Blue which I know they're actually made for Cat5 cable? Why would you run two pairs to the jack? Would I be better off just using a regular RCA pass through and soldering on the Neutriks Phono Connector?


----------



## DrPinto (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like you're using microphone cable, not TV cable. What is the Belden number on the wire?


----------



## Edrick (Aug 27, 2011)

It is indeed microphone cable from Belden, Belden CDT Inc Belden 8451 22 AWG Stranded 2-Conductor Paired Microphone Cable Bulk Audio Cable at Markertek.com 

I'm sending L/R audio over to the Audio Amp from my Computer. So I've run two cables.


----------



## FMEng (Aug 27, 2011)

Edrick said:


> It is indeed microphone cable from Belden, Belden CDT Inc Belden 8451 22 AWG Stranded 2-Conductor Paired Microphone Cable Bulk Audio Cable at Markertek.com
> 
> I'm sending L/R audio over to the Audio Amp from my Computer. So I've run two cables.


 
8451 will work fine with punch down connectors. Use the red conductor for the center pin and the shield drain for the other connection. Don't terminate the black wire.


----------



## museav (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you clarify what you are trying to do? Are you terminating to wall plates or is the cable simply coming out of the wall to be terminated with male RCA jacks to plug into the displays?

When you say you are running audio from your computer is that separate left and right audio outputs or a stereo output on a single TRS connector?

As far as the physical conductor connections, Sound System Interconnection.


----------



## Edrick (Aug 28, 2011)

Left and Right RCA coming out of an I/O for audio. It's an editing system. So I've got two options terminate in to make RCA then connect that to a pass through RCA keystone or a keystone RCA punch down.

From what I've seen / found in this case i'd just wrap the ground drip and one of the other conductors together and use that on the outer part and use the other single conductor on the center pin.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2011)

Edrick said:


> ...which has two conductors plus the ground drip wire. ...




Edrick said:


> ...i'd just wrap the ground drip and one of the other conductors ...


Drain, not drip. Shield, not ground.


----------



## Edrick (Aug 28, 2011)

Learn something new every day I'm still new to the sound side of wiring.


----------

